# Win an Awesome HTC Phone... Absolutely free!



## shovenose (Jun 1, 2013)

http://linustechtips.com/main/topic/20876-htc-forum-giveaway-a-chance-to-win-1-of-4-htc-phones/

Check it out, and enter


----------



## MannDude (Jun 1, 2013)

Mind posting more info here so we can decide if we want to click the link or not.


----------



## HostUS-Alexander (Jun 1, 2013)

Never seen that domain in my life.


----------



## matt[scrdspd] (Jun 1, 2013)

I have seen this link in ~5 other forums in the past couple days. Users of that forum get extra chances to win a free phone by s?p?a?m?m?i?n?g? posting that link in other forums and then linking back to it in that thread.


----------



## Zach (Jun 1, 2013)

Linus works for NCIX I believe.


----------



## Pmadd (Jun 1, 2013)

@Zach he used to work at NCIX, now he runs a private company called "linus media group" with a few other people.


----------



## Chronic (Jun 1, 2013)

I don't understand why people bother with giveaways. With 192 pages of entry submissions at 20 posts each, an individual has a 0,026% chance of winning. Is it really worth it, tarnishing your reputation at another community by advertising the giveaway?


----------



## texteditor (Jun 1, 2013)

Chronic said:


> Is it really worth it, tarnishing your reputation at another community by advertising the giveaway?


Yes, _this_ will be the poor decision that brings down his sterling reputation


----------



## shovenose (Jun 1, 2013)

texteditor said:


> Yes, _this_ will be the poor decision that brings down his sterling reputation


Hey, most of the people are either VPS providers themselves or are very technically involved. We could always use a better smartphone


----------

